# New Chicks



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I hatched a small batch of mixed chicks. Probably should not have because they were pullet eggs and some had a rough hatch. Considering...they are doing really well and are very healthy...just small. It will be a fun game of who's your mama/daddy...because there are a lot of possible matches!! Here are a few of them:


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I have no idea what happened to this one! It's SOOO fluffy. I've NEVER seen such a fluffy chick! The picture doesn't even do it justice. Haha.
















It's like the face of one chick got stuck on the body of another. Haha!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

They are SO cute! I want to hatch some now.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Too cute!I'm still trying to figure out the parents of the ones I hatched in March.I know which rooster fathered another rooster and I think I know the mothers of 2 others but that's it.I hope you have better luck identifying them.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I have a few feathered legs and such that are giving me clues. I also knew who wasn't laying yet because they are pullets. It narrows it down quite a bit. I also know which rooster was the most active with the ladies.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What breeds did you blend? Who has feathered legs? Who do you think are the fluffy one's parents?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Possible roos are 
- Blue Andalusian 
- Welsummer
- Marans X americana
- Marans


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Possible hens are: Rhode Island red, red star, black star, buff orpington, Barred Rock, Dominique, Jersey Giant,


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

So how are these little bubs coming a long?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

They are doing so well. Such odd mixes they are! Can't wait to see what they turn out to look like.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

At 26 days old we want pictures. Fuzzy may be an Ameracauna (easter egger) . I really wish I could hatch some but I'm trying to cut down a bit since I already have 9 roos. 7 are silkies so I don't really like counting them in the rooster numbers.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Okay....so I'm going to get new pics and put them in the same order in the collage... might be fun


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Here's the super puffy one. It's not puffy anymore!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Here they are. I can already see the roos in the bunch


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

And here are the side by sides


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww so cute and really nice pics! Growing fast aren't they


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Middle top looks like he's going to be a heart breaker (if he's actually a boy...) What lovely weird colors! And you have a blue with such a sweet face!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I've got another blond gal with blue legs.....crazy combibation.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I have lots of blue in the mix because of the extra ACTIVE Blue Andalusian roo. To top it off I have some Red sex links that are mixes themselves. I'm pretty sure the hens will be great layers no matter what!


----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)

Just ordered 15 more chicks


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Haha, all our chick pictures forced you to, huh


----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)

Daughter has been hounding me haha


----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)

Should I use newspaper or shavings or sand for the first few days once the chicks get here?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I use med sized pine chips in my brooder box. I also wrap cardboard in plastic and put it under the chips for moisture protection.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't use anything slippery (like newspaper) for the first week - it'll only encourage splay leg. I used paper towels for the first week and use sawdust after that but everyone has their own preference.


----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)

Starting to get a few wing feathers


----------

